# Talent Passeport - salarié qualifié



## ShB

I have a CDI offer from France and hold a master's degree from a French grande école. I have applied a visa 'Talent Passeport - salarié qualifié'. The consulate has problems with the CERFA form no. 15616*04 that I have submitted. So which CERFA form should I submit? 
The consulate is not telling me which form they want. And I am scared of getting a rejection.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Since you mention the consulate, I assume you are applying from outside France. In that case, you first need to get a visa to enter France. The passeport talent visa is granted for 90 days - during which time you must apply to the local prefecture wherever it is you are settling in France for the carte de séjour (i.e. resident permit).

Depending on where you are currently located, the visa application may be handled by either the consulate or a private visa processing agency.

If you're already in France, you should be dealing with the prefecture rather than any consulate.


----------



## ShB

Bevdeforges said:


> Since you mention the consulate, I assume you are applying from outside France. In that case, you first need to get a visa to enter France. The passeport talent visa is granted for 90 days - during which time you must apply to the local prefecture wherever it is you are settling in France for the carte de séjour (i.e. resident permit).
> 
> Depending on where you are currently located, the visa application may be handled by either the consulate or a private visa processing agency.
> 
> If you're already in France, you should be dealing with the prefecture rather than any consulate.


I am outside France. So my application has gone for processing to the consulate. 
They are not sure about the cerfa form no. 15614*04. Is there any other CERFA form?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You really need to ask them (i.e. the consulate) what form or what documents they require for the visa application. This can vary quite a bit from one consulate to the next. 

Or consult the French government's visa site here: International talents | France-Visas.gouv.fr


----------



## ARPC

ShB said:


> I am outside France. So my application has gone for processing to the consulate.
> They are not sure about the cerfa form no. 15614*04. Is there any other CERFA form?


There are about 2,000 different forms that are called CERFA.


----------



## Crabtree

If the op has been offered a CDI should not the employer be handling the paperwork?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Crabtree said:


> If the op has been offered a CDI should not the employer be handling the paperwork?


That's what I would think. However, the passeport talent has a category for salaried employees, so they may be using that option these days.

The point is that, if the OP is going the passeport talent route, the CERFA form mentioned does not come into play until after his/her arrival in France, when the newly arrived foreigner then has 3 months to register with the prefecture using that form. It's no wonder the consulate has no idea what the form is.


----------

